# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پیام نور و کنکور دوباره

## awmirhossein

سلام به همه
بچه هایی که از پیام نور اطلاعات دارن ممنون میشم به سوالم جواب بدن
من 97 اولین کنکورم بود برای 99 پیام نور ثبت نام کردم و مرخصی گرفتم و امسال برای 1400 هم انتخاب واحد کردم ولی ن سر کلاس بودم ن امتحان دادم میخواسم ببینم برای امسال هم میشه این کار رو کرد یا اخراج میشم یا مجبور به امتحان دادن میشم؟؟
ممنون میشم بهم کمک کنید :Yahoo (12):

----------


## milad0884

> سلام به همه
> بچه هایی که از پیام نور اطلاعات دارن ممنون میشم به سوالم جواب بدن
> من 97 اولین کنکورم بود برای 99 پیام نور ثبت نام کردم و مرخصی گرفتم و امسال برای 1400 هم انتخاب واحد کردم ولی ن سر کلاس بودم ن امتحان دادم میخواسم ببینم برای امسال هم میشه این کار رو کرد یا اخراج میشم یا مجبور به امتحان دادن میشم؟؟
> ممنون میشم بهم کمک کنید




سلام من ازت یه سوال داشتم داداش
انتخاب واحد کردی و سر کلاس نرفتی و امتحان ندادی امسال دانشگاه بهت گیر ندادن؟؟؟من امسال تازه میخام این کارو کنم من ورودی 98 ام

----------


## salim7174

> سلام به همه
> بچه هایی که از پیام نور اطلاعات دارن ممنون میشم به سوالم جواب بدن
> من 97 اولین کنکورم بود برای 99 پیام نور ثبت نام کردم و مرخصی گرفتم و امسال برای 1400 هم انتخاب واحد کردم ولی ن سر کلاس بودم ن امتحان دادم میخواسم ببینم برای امسال هم میشه این کار رو کرد یا اخراج میشم یا مجبور به امتحان دادن میشم؟؟
> ممنون میشم بهم کمک کنید


سلام منم مثل شما عمل کردم ولی هیچ مشکلی به وجود نیومد
منتها آزمون ها رو غیبت خوردم
در ضمن طبق شنیده هام پیام نور اخراجی نداره که نمیدونم راسته یا نه؟
هیچ مشکلی نیس تا وقتی که معافیت تحصیلیت تموم بشه میتونی کنکور بدی و دانشگاه نری

----------


## milad0884

> سلام منم مثل شما عمل کردم ولی هیچ مشکلی به وجود نیومد
> منتها آزمون ها رو غیبت خوردم
> در ضمن طبق شنیده هام پیام نور اخراجی نداره که نمیدونم راسته یا نه؟
> هیچ مشکلی نیس تا وقتی که معافیت تحصیلیت تموم بشه میتونی کنکور بدی و دانشگاه نری


سلام من ازت یه سوال داشتم داداش
انتخاب واحد کردی و سر کلاس نرفتی و امتحان ندادی امسال دانشگاه بهت گیر ندادن؟؟؟من امسال تازه میخام این کارو کنم من ورودی 98 ام


0  






*ویرایش پست پاسخ پاسخ با نقل قول   
*

----------


## I.G.I.-2 STRIKE

من رو برگه پلیس +10 نوشته بود تا1مهر1400 معافیت داری یعنی ساله دیگه مشکلی ندارم وایسم

----------


## salim7174

به من که گیر ندادن
از دانشگاه زنگ زدن گفتن بیا امتحان بده منم گفتم کنکور دارم گفتن مشکلی نیس فقط غیبت میخوری

----------


## Little_girl

یه سوال پیام نورم مثل بقیه دانشگاه ها ترم اولش رو خود دانشگاه انتخاب واحد میکنه یا نه؟

----------

